# Girls only!



## No-Sturm-und-Drang (Jan 21, 2009)

Just curious as to how many guys look at this anyway.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

Probably mostly guys.
We can't help but be intrigued by female secrecy - like the girls' restroom at schools.


----------



## No-Sturm-und-Drang (Jan 21, 2009)

zephys said:


> Probably mostly guys.
> We can't help but be intrigued by female secrecy - like the girls' restroom at schools.


lol i have a feeling most of the people wont admit it


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Of course we will look.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

I assumed that what I found in here would be some sort of sorority girl pillow fight, or something similarly Porky's-esque.

Soooo.... 




When does that start?


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

Anything that is "girls only"...I want to be there.
It's always been that way. It always will be.
Girls are pretty and stuff.


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

Lol so far 8 guys & 7 girls! lol


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

zookeeper said:


> I assumed that what I found in here would be some sort of sorority girl pillow fight, or something similarly Porky's-esque.
> 
> Soooo....
> 
> When does that start?





Game 7 said:


> Anything that is "girls only"...I want to be there.
> It's always been that way. It always will be.
> Girls are pretty and stuff.


I didn't realise we filled you with such wonder. :teeth


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

Guys with a comfortable lead here. Not surprising.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

tutliputli said:


> I didn't realise we filled you with such wonder. :teeth


You have no idea the power you hold over us. It's criminal, really.


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

tutliputli said:


> I didn't realise we filled you with such wonder. :teeth


You have _no_ idea. I'd love to explain it to you someday though...


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Am I alone in being just as curious about men as they seem to be about women? I tried several times to bug the locker room. Yes, I did.


----------



## TheJoker (Dec 24, 2009)

Not a suprise really. I bet if someone posted a guys only thread you would have females checking it as well, I've seen it happen. Nothing specific about this, everyone is curious


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^do some people call you Maurice? Just curious.


----------



## TheJoker (Dec 24, 2009)

Maybe they do


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

how about "midnight toker", maurice?


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

leonardess said:


> ^do some people call you Maurice? Just curious.


i heard someone whistle in the background after i read this post.. how odd...


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

some people call me the space cowboy....


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

zookeeper said:


> I assumed that what I found in here would be some sort of sorority girl pillow fight, or something similarly Porky's-esque.
> 
> Soooo....
> 
> When does that start?


I err maybe I'm a bit slow here. Is there gonna be a pillow fight or not? At least some boobie pics? (NOT THE BIRD!!) I'm willing to settle for clothed boobie pics too at this moment..


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

This does not surprise me. :b


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

zookeeper said:


> You have no idea the power you hold over us. It's criminal, really.


Tell me more 



Game 7 said:


> You have _no_ idea. I'd love to explain it to you someday though...


Go on.... :b

I'm really intrigued.


----------



## No-Sturm-und-Drang (Jan 21, 2009)

TheJoker said:


> Not a suprise really. I bet if someone posted a guys only thread you would have females checking it as well, I've seen it happen. Nothing specific about this, everyone is curious


 oh of course curiosity gets the best of everyone


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

tutliputli said:


> Tell me more
> 
> Go on.... :b
> 
> I'm really intrigued.


...I have no idea.
That's why I don't talk to girls. Opening line, no problem...after that...how about the weather? Ya, it's cold...:roll


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

lol I admit that I would look in a "guys only" topic.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

No-Sturm-und-Drang said:


> I'm surprised that some people are offended by this.


Really? How? lol


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

Broke the tie! 

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I looked to see what great secret poll these girls had.

I do have to wonder about those who voted "unsure" for gender. I know it can be hard to tell with some animals even when you turn them over and look, but I'd hope a human could tell their own gender.:lol


----------



## whiteWhale (Nov 19, 2009)

I peeked :b


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

whiteWhale said:


> I peeked :b


At the poll or your genitals so you wouldn't have to be one of the four who voted "unsure"?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

UltraShy said:


> I looked to see what great secret poll these girls had.
> 
> I do have to wonder about those who voted "unsure" for gender. I know it can be hard to tell with some animals even when you turn them over and look, but I'd hope a human could tell their own gender.:lol


I'll bet it's the same people who call GAme 7 "Maurice".


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

UltraShy said:


> At the poll or your genitals so you wouldn't have to be one of the four who voted "unsure"?


:haha


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

mind_games said:


> Is there gonna be a pillow fight or not?


Girls, we're still waiting.

I mean, that's what you girls do when you get together right? Chase each other around in your underwear? Mid-80's teen sex comedies wouldn't lie to me...

would they? :afr


----------



## whiteWhale (Nov 19, 2009)

UltraShy said:


> At the poll or your genitals so you wouldn't have to be one of the four who voted "unsure"?


How dare you!!!



I looked at my profile and it said male so I didn't need to check.:b


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

zookeeper said:


> Girls, we're still waiting.
> 
> I mean, that's what you girls do when you get together right? Chase each other around in your underwear [*in slow motion, pillow feathers flying in the air teasingly obscuring the view of barely clothed bodies*]? Mid-80's teen sex comedies wouldn't lie to me...
> 
> would they? :afr


You missed a few words.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Come on boys, we're falling behind


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

tutliputli said:


> Tell me more


If I were witty and/or flirtatious I would have something really good to put here.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

When we get to see pics of moobies, you *might* get your pillow fight.


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

Of course I looked in here it's not like it was locked 
But I made a mistake in the poll I accidentally voted I am a girl.


----------



## FBH (Dec 3, 2009)

leonardess said:


> When we get to see pics of moobies, you *might* get your pillow fight.


You better not be lying...

I can't believe I'm doing this...
I can't believe this is happening...

 Warning...view my man-boobs at your own risk:
1
2
3

_(I think this is the first time I've ever taken off a piece of clothing at another person's [albeit joking] request...)

_Let's see how long I can keep these up before taking them down...


----------



## No-Sturm-und-Drang (Jan 21, 2009)

UltraShy said:


> I looked to see what great secret poll these girls had.
> 
> I do have to wonder about those who voted "unsure" for gender. I know it can be hard to tell with some animals even when you turn them over and look, but I'd hope a human could tell their own gender.:lol


 trannys?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

FBH said:


> You better not be lying...
> 
> I can't believe I'm doing this...
> I can't believe this is happening...


LOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL I canNOT believe that either!!! You have GOT to know that I am laughing with you, not at you......

It's going to be SO embarrassing when I am on that plane at 12.45, and I start laughing my head off in front of all those strangers.

re pillow fight: not me of course. the other ladies.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

man, I needed that! this will be the biggest laugh I will have all this year. You are hilarious!


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

Sorry, I'm a guy. Had to look. lol
I'm way too curious for my own good.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

What are you girls hiding?


----------



## neurotic1 (May 17, 2009)

I didn't know what this thread was about, i also didn't think it was some girls only thread as it didn't say to keep out for guys :con.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

leonardess said:


> When we get to see pics of moobies, you *might* get your pillow fight.


Right. FBH was man enough to take one for the team.

Now let the semi-nude contest of fluffy, feathery carnage commence!!


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

zookeeper said:


> If I were witty and/or flirtatious I would have something really good to put here.


You _are _witty!


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Less wit and more pillow fights please.

We've lived up to our end of the bargain.


----------



## Delicate (May 23, 2008)

leonardess said:


> Am I alone in being just as curious about men as they seem to be about women? I tried several times to bug the locker room. Yes, I did.


 HAHA no you're not alone. Although I can't say I ever did that lol!!! When there are threads for "men only" I'll sure wanna look. Maybe learn something lol.


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

No-Sturm-und-Drang said:


> Just curious as to how many guys look at this anyway.


Haha. That's good, because I was actually going to post that no thread would attract the attention of a guy more than one entitled "Girls only!".


----------



## FBH (Dec 3, 2009)

Still waiting ladies :b


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

uh.. umm - my pillows are at the cleaner's.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

I'd like to donate my pillows to the cause.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ I'll make the sacrifice and do it. i'll report back any pertinent developments.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

zookeeper said:


> I'd like to donate my pillows to the cause.


*takes pillows and runs away*


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

irishK said:


> This is funny.
> 
> I honestly think if a thread said 'guys only' I may stay away. I may not want to look behind the curtain. I may not want to know.


You probably don't want to know.

It'd be_ very_ underwhelming I think. Like "how do they live without supervision" kind of underwhelming.


----------



## VeggieGirl (Dec 11, 2009)

Typical guys!


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Girls only what?


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Had to come in here out of principle.


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

irishK said:


> This is funny.
> 
> I honestly think if a thread said 'guys only' I may stay away. I may not want to look behind the curtain. I may not want to know.


Guys wanna know even if it might hurt them, and they want to look even if it could make the blind. :b


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Was just too tempting


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Thomas Paine said:


> Had to come in here out of principle.


:lol


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Like dont touch its hot.... Is it actually hot..ouch


----------



## smalltowngirl (Feb 17, 2006)

Well I didn't think it'd be anything too interesting, but I still looked. I think it's the mystery of the title that draws both girls and boys. If the titles of girls only and boys only threads were a little more specific a lot less people would be investigating them. Like if it said "Girls Only - Makeup Talk" not even I would have looked at it.


----------

